# Challenge4MTB 2013 - Rennserie Ostwestfalen, Südniedersachsen



## Vokkar (28. November 2012)

Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradsports,

wir hams geschafft!
Auch 2013 wird es die CHALLENGE4MTB geben!

Folgende Rennen sind geplant:

14.04.2013 Warm-up Marathon Hellental 
***gecancelt*** Sprintrennen Höxter (*)
18.05.2013 XC-Rennen Kollerbeck 
26.05.2013 Schaeferwerk Marathon Dassel 
08.06.2012 Stadtpark-Terminator CC Holzminden 
22.06.2013 Bergsprint Driburg 
07.07.2013 Allersheimer Marathon Neuhaus i.S.
01.09.2013 3 Stunden von Detmold 
***gecancelt*** A hard days work, Barntrup (*)
21.09.2013 Race to Sky, Boffzen(inkl. Abschlussveranstaltung)
*26.01.2012: Termine stehen jetzt*
(*) gecancelt

In die Wertung kommen *6* von 8 Rennen.

Ich werde alle neuen Infos (insbesondere, ob ein Rennen stattfindet) hier so früh wie möglich verteilen.

Startberechtigt sind Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer. Die Hobbyfahrer werden in den einzelnen, üblichen Klassen gewertet. Die Lizenzfahrer werden in einer Klasse (m/w) gewertet.

Na dann viel Spaß bei der Rennplanung für 2013.
Kommt gut durch den Winter und eine erfolgreiche Vorbereitung.

Wir sehen uns!
Sportiver Gruß
vom Vokkar


----------



## DAMDAM (28. November 2012)

Super Sache, wir freuen uns drauf!  

Warm Up und Barntrup stehen auch wieder auf der Liste .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (28. November 2012)

Trainiert fleißig und immer daran denken: im Winter werden die Sieger gemacht .... 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. November 2012)

Fährt jemand aus dem Raum Duisburg mit?


----------



## Quen (28. November 2012)

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Ingo24 (28. November 2012)

Sehr schön,das hört sich gut an


----------



## uwero (29. November 2012)

Twenty-1: beim letzten Race to Sky waren nette Biker aus Düsseldorf. Check doch mal die Ergebnis-/Startliste bei http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20120512670311&w=w

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (29. November 2012)

Hoffe das aus Bad Driburg auch ein positives Ergebniss zustande kommt!


----------



## OliverD (30. November 2012)

Klasse, dass die Serie wieder stattfindet!

Wir sehen und spätestens am 19.4. in Hellental!

Grüße aus Dortmund

Oliver


----------



## Catsoft (30. November 2012)

Barntrup is back


----------



## FX14 (2. Dezember 2012)

Welch eine Freude ... ich bin begeistert von der Arbeit des Challenge4MTB Teams ... meinen Respekt wieder 10 Rennen an den Start gehen zu lassen.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunka (2. Dezember 2012)

@uwero
Meldet ihr euer Serie beim BDR an oder muss ich als Lizenfahrer mit Sperre rechnen wenn ich mitfahr?


----------



## uwero (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Gunka,

wir werden unser Rennen (Race to Sky) nicht beim BDR anmelden.Ob andere Rennen gemeldet werden kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Jetzt kommt meine Meinung als Privatmann und nicht als Vereinsvorsitzender:

Wir sind zwar Mitglied im BDR und haben auch einige Lizenzfahrer, allerdings bin ich völlig gegen diese "Politik" des BDR.

Meines Erachtens soll auf diesem Weg erzwungen werden, dass Veranstaltungen beim BDR angemeldet werden - oder noch besser - alle zu Lizenzfahrern werden.

Der BDR geht das total falsch an, anstatt den Verband interessant zu machen, werden Zwänge aufgebaut. So funktioniert das nicht....

Ich könnte Dir dann noch einige Erlebnisse mit BDR-FUNKTIONÄREN aus der Vergangenheit   näher erläutern. Diese würden sich sehr gut dazu eignen zu erläutern warum es überhaupt keinen Spass bringt, wenn man sich in der ohnehin raren Freizeit mit solchen Korinthen....... auseinandersetzen muss.

Wir werden dennoch eine Wertung für Lizenzfahrer in den einzelnen Rennen haben, es ist aber Euer eigenes Risiko dort zu starten .... Sorry, ich verstehe so etwas inhaltlich nicht ....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Peter88 (3. Dezember 2012)

Verstehe deinen Standpunkt gut.
Jedoch finde ich es schade da ich gerne am Race to Sky teilgenommen hätte. 2013 kann ich das risko gesperrt zu werden nicht mehr eingehen..

Aber vieleicht lässt sich ja die unsere Vereinsjugend motivieren

Rein Interessehalber:
Weißt du oder kannst du in etwa abschätzen welche Kosten auf euch zusätzlich zugekommen wären wenn ihr das rennen dem BDR gemeldet hättet?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Dezember 2012)

das größte problem ist wahrscheinlich die finanzierung der preisgelder.


----------



## Peter88 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ja 
mich würde aber auch interessieren ob der BDR verwaltungsgebühren nimmt. Bei großen kommerziellen Veranstaltungen sicher ok, aber..


----------



## uwero (3. Dezember 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Verstehe deinen Standpunkt gut.
> Jedoch finde ich es schade da ich gerne am Race to Sky teilgenommen hätte. 2013 kann ich das risko gesperrt zu werden nicht mehr eingehen..
> 
> Aber vieleicht lässt sich ja die unsere Vereinsjugend motivieren
> ...



Nach Aussage anderer Veranstalter: mindestens 400

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunka (4. Dezember 2012)

uwero schrieb:


> Hallo Gunka,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwero,
erzähl dochmal. Damit mann bei diesen Leuten vorsichtig ist. Bei uns in Nrw habe ich biss jezt eigentlich nur nette Komissäre getroffen


----------



## gunka (10. Dezember 2012)

@uwero
Sag doch mal!


----------



## gunka (18. Dezember 2012)

@uwero
Dann war es ja wohl nicht ganz so schlimm!!!!
Es wird immer soviel erzählt! Und wenn es dann darum geht " Butter bei die Fische" dann hat keiner was gesagt , gewusst, gesehen!:kotz:
Übrigens: sone anmeldung kostet wohl nur 80 Ocken.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2012)

und dann müssen noch preisgelder nach einem vorgegebenen schema gezahlt werden.

beim cc rennen im stadtpark müsste dann auch alles nach vorgegebenem schema ablaufen.
welche klasse fährt zusammen, wie lange dauert das rennen ....


so hat sich ja im letzten jahr auch der sks fun cup entwickelt. -> siehe stundenrennen, bzw. 88 min. fahrzeit für die hobbyleute. 
cross country durfte das dann nicht mehr genannt werden. geregelte fahrzeiten in den verschiedenen klassen wären ca. 25 - 60 min gewesen. (irgendwie so um den dreh)
wer fährt denn zu einem rennen um 25 min in die runde zu fahren? dann noch zig läufe, weil ja die klassen getrennt starten. 


wenn es nur die anmeldegebühren wären, dann würde sich die orga das sicherlich überlegen.
aber die kosten die danach entstehen sind anscheinend auch nicht ohne.


* keine gewähr auf richtigkeit. habe mit rennorganisation usw. nichts am hut. alles irgendwo aufgeschnappt!


----------



## uwero (18. Dezember 2012)

Lieber gunka,

sorry, die Nachrichten des Forums waren bei mir im Spam-Ordner gelandet.

Bitte habe Verständnis dafür, dass ich als organisatorischer Leiter der Challenge4MTB hier die Meinung aller Veranstalter vertrete.

Dort herrscht die Meinung vor, dass die C4MTB zunächst eine Breitensport-/Hobbyserie sein soll. Siehe auch: http://challenge4mtb.de/serie.htm

Die sehr starren Regelungen des BDR haben dazu geführt, dass unsere Rennen nicht beim BDR angemeldet werden.

Dennoch sind wir bemüht für die Lizenzfahrer eine eigene Wertung anzubieten. Dies wurde u.a. beim Race to Sky 2012 durchgeführt.

Wenn der BDR nun "seinen" Lizenzfahrern eine Sperre beim Start in Hobbyrennen androht, so halte ich dies sportpolitisch für sehr bedenklich! Wir werden uns durch solche Maßnahmen nicht dazu zwingen lassen unsere Rennen beim BDR (mit allen Nachteilen) anzumelden.

Eure Beschwerden solltet Ihr daher nicht gegen die -ehrenamtlichen- Veranstalter, sondern gegen die Funktionäre und Entscheider des BDR richten.

Meines Erachtens ist diese Regelung des BDR eine Maßnahme gegen die enorm großen Starterfelder in den Hobbyrennen.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## uwero (18. Dezember 2012)

Soeben habe ich den offiziellen Text des BDR gefunden:

"Bekanntmachung des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer*
Frankfurt, 25. Oktober 2011
Teilnahme an Radrennen für Lizenzsportler
Ein über den BDR lizenzierter Sportler darf nur an solchen Radsport-Verans taltungen teilnehmen, die vom BDR, einem
LV bzw. einem der U C I angeschlos senen Verband genehmigt und ordnungsgemäß ausgeschrieben worden sind. Wer an
nicht genehmigten Radrennen auch sogenannte Traingsrennen teilnimmt muss mit einer Bestrafung rechnen.
Zu den im Moment nicht beim BDR angemeldeten Veranstaltungen zählt auch das Rennen am 30.10.2011 der
Teichlandradler, Bärenbrücker Höhe.
gez.:
Walter Röseler, Beauftragter Cross
Kategorie: Q uerfeldeinsport
* Hinweis : Für den Inhalt der Amtlichen Bekanntmachungen des Bund Deuts cher Radfahrer e.V. (BDR) und des sen Landesverbände is t
aus s chließlich der BDR bzw. der in der Bekanntmachung angegebene Landesverband verantwortlich."



Bildet Euch selber Eure Meinung, Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2012)

viel wissenswertes:
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=verwaltung/reglements.htm&menuid=136


----------



## Stronglight (19. Dezember 2012)

woran scheitert das ganze denn nun?? Daran das der BDR 400,- haben will - oder doch nur 80, - -, daran das Preisgelder gezahlt werden müssen? Gibt es besondere Auflagen die ggf. noch mehr kosten?


----------



## uwero (19. Dezember 2012)

Stronglight .... Deine herzlichen Kommentare ....

Lest Euch bitte einmal die Regelungen des BDR durch, dann werdet Ihr u.a. folgende Punkte finden:

Nur BDR-Mitgliedsvereine dÃ¼rfen Rennen veranstalten
Geeigneter Zielrichterwagen
Marathon: Durchfahren Start-/Zielbereich
ComputergestÃ¼tzte Zeiterfassung
Mindestens 6 SanitÃ¤ter
Regelung bezÃ¼glich ZÃ¤unen
FÃ¼r den sportlichen Ablauf ist das KommissÃ¤rskollegium zustÃ¤ndig 
Ein Vorsitzender und 4 KommissÃ¤re
Kosten fÃ¼r die KommissÃ¤re sind vom Veranstalter zu tragen
Ergebnisse werden durch den Zielrichter festgelegt
Maximale HÃ¶he der Startgelder (Elite 15â¬)
Startnummer als RÃ¼cken- und Lenkernummer
Anmeldung der Rennen bis 31.10 des Vorjahres
Festgelegte Preisgelder
Strafenkatalog

Viel SpaÃ beim Lesen! Ihr werdet schnell feststellen, dass diese Regelungen zumindest teilweise in der C4MTB nicht umsetzbar sind.

Um dennoch sorgfÃ¤ltig zu entscheiden werde ich Euer Anliegen in das nÃ¤chste Veranstaltertreffen einbringen. Dies findet im Jan./Febr. 2013 statt. Wir werden dann demokratisch entscheiden.

Viel Hoffnung, dass alle Rennen der Serie beim BDR angemeldet werden mÃ¶chte ich Euch nicht machen.

Bei den o.g. Regelungen hinsichtlich Ausstattungen/Preisgeld und limitiertes Startgeld wÃ¼rden wir das Race to Sky nicht durchfÃ¼hren kÃ¶nnen. Wir kÃ¶nnen uns keine defizitÃ¤re Veranstaltung leisten und Sponsoren finden wir nicht genÃ¼gend.

GruÃ Uwe


----------



## gunka (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Uwero,
irgendwie haste nicht immer die richtigen Infos.

Nur BDR-Mitgliedsvereine dürfen Rennen veranstalten *Richtig*

Geeigneter Zielrichterwagen  *gibts bei NRW-Trophy und nrw-cup auch nicht   glaube ich ist auch kein Problem, die haben immer ein Pavilion.*

Marathon: Durchfahren Start-/Zielbereich * nur einmal durchs Ziel  das amcht doch sinn*
Computergestützte Zeiterfassung   *ist doch OK

* Mindestens 6 Sanitäter  *Rennarzt sollte doch da sein, oder RTW in Reichweite

* Regelung bezüglich Zäunen  *macht Sinn

* Für den sportlichen Ablauf ist das Kommissärskollegium zuständig *warum nicht, es gibt einige Betrüger unta uns*

Ein Vorsitzender und 4 Kommissäre  *beim Marathon oft nur 2

* Kosten für die Kommissäre sind vom Veranstalter zu tragen  *richtig*
Ergebnisse werden durch den Zielrichter festgelegt  klar
Maximale Höhe der Startgelder (Elite 15)  *beim Marathon unbegrenzt*
Startnummer als Rücken- und Lenkernummer * hab immer nur ne Lenkernummer egal ob NRW oder Hessen*
Anmeldung der Rennen bis 31.10 des Vorjahres  *kann man auch bestimmt auch später machen, glaub nicht das die etwas gegen mehr rennen haben*

Festgelegte Preisgelder  *hab oft Marathon gefahren, wo vorher in Ausschreibung stand was es an preisgeld gab.*
Strafenkatalog  *für unsere Betrüger ist das doch OK*

Wir würden uns freuen wenn wir ohne probleme starten könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (20. Dezember 2012)

also wenn das stimmt, dass eingeladene Lizenzfahrer fahren dürfen, dann ladet doch alle ein - Rundmail via fb 

Ja, in gewissen Punkten hat "gunka" recht, sooo genau nehmen es dann auch alle nicht... Zielrichterwagen habe ich beim NRW-Cup bspw. nicht wirklich gesehen - stellt sich auch die Frage, was unter "geeigneter" zu verstehen ist 
Und als Startnummer hatte ich auch häufig nur eine am Lenker - verstört man sich wenigstens nicht immer die Trikots 
Beim Marathon fahre ich eigentlich auch immer durch den Start/Zielbereich - wenn ich nicht gerade unterwegs wegen Plattfuß o.ä. liegenbleibe...


----------



## Domme02 (20. Dezember 2012)

Wäre echt doof für Lizenzfahrer. Ein Risiko würde ich da auch nicht eingehen...


----------



## zastafari (20. Dezember 2012)

Lest euch doch mal 6.2 in den Wettkampfbestimmungen durch, insbesondere Punkt 4.

Die meisten Regelungen gelten für bundesoffene und internationale Veranstaltungen, landesverbandsoffene(lvo) Rennen, das wäre für die Challenge auch der eher richtige Rahmen, sind einfacher durchzuführen. Auch entfällt hier die Preisgeldpflicht.

...und jeder Lizenzler darf mitfahren.


----------



## gunka (20. Dezember 2012)

genau! gute idee. es gibt auf der straße auch offene lv-rennen. da dürfen ALLE deutschen Fahrer fahren. machen oft vereine in ostdeutschland weil die die Preisgelder nicht zahlen können.  das wärs doch. muss doch machbar sein!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube der veranstaltende wassersportverein höxter e.v. ist kein mitglied des bdr.

vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch.


----------



## uwero (20. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube der veranstaltende wassersportverein höxter e.v. ist kein mitglied des bdr.
> 
> vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch.



Wir sind Mitglied im BDR, nach meinem Kenntnisstand aber nicht alle C4MTB Veranstalter.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise, wie geschrieben besprechen wir dies im Orgateam. Die Idee mit der Einladung erscheint ein gangbarer Weg zu sein.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## chris29 (22. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben auch schon einiges durch in Altenau, was BDR Komissäre angeht 
Aber sooo schlimm ist die Anmeldung beim Radsportverband nun auch nicht. Man muss ja auch keine Trennung zwischen Lizenz und Hobbyfahrer machen, bring m.E. im Marathon eh nichts. Preisgelder müssen auch nicht so eingehalten werden. Ich hatte unser Rennen auch erst im März 2012 (für 2012) angemeldet. Des Weiteren war in 2012 auch kein Komissär dabei, da Clemens vor Ort war. 
In der Vergangenheit sind wir aber auch oft mit den (hochnäsigen) Komissären aneinander geraten...leider! Oft hat man bei denen das Gefühl, die meinen wunder nicht wer sie ausgeschissen hat, sorry der Ausdruck, ist aber so. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich die UCI eh aus allen raushalten und von mir aus, kann dieser sch*** Verband auch aufgelöst werden und ein anderer Weltverband gegründet werden! Das was die sich in den letzten Jahren geleistet haben, geht auf keine Kuhhaut!
OK, soweit mein Statemant, auch wenn es am Ende nicht so zum Thema passte  Aber ich kriege immer soooo ein Hals bei den 3 Buchstaben U C I, sorry


----------



## Dirkinho (29. Dezember 2012)

Super Sache. Mit Hellental, Barntrup, Boffzen und hoffentlich Holzminden (wir sind dran) gibts echte Highlights! Und für Vokkar ne Singlespeed-Wertung ;-)

Wir hoffen auf viele Teilnehmer! Guten Rutsch dann und schöne Trainingskilometer bei 10 Grad!


----------



## Sollingfighter (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
Bin  hier frisch registriert und habe heute mal den geplanten Kurs des Stadtparkrennens abgefahren.
Da kommt direkt Vorfreude auf die Challenge auf.

Gruss an Vokkar, Olli D und Dirkinho
___________________________
***Bornekamp-Racingteam***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin Siggi. Dann herzlich Willkommen und bis gleich. Schau dir mal den specialized thread an
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/thread_newpost/435445

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/thread_newpost/490139


----------



## juk (3. Januar 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch keine Trennung zwischen Lizenz und Hobbyfahrer machen, bring m.E. im Marathon eh nichts.





Als Teilnehmer sehe ich das anders. Würde mich gerne mit meinesgleichen messen, und nicht mit irgendwelchen Deutschen Meistern. 

Hab zwar trotzdem keine Chance aufs Treppchen, aber zumindest eine bessere Einschätzung wo ich als Hobbylusche stehe.

Aber wenn ihr als Veranstalter das so seht, macht es euch ja nichts aus wenn ich statt der Rennteilnahme nur just for fun meine Höhenmeter sammle. 

Disclaimer:
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Ich finde es toll, was ihr immer auf die Beine stellt! Altenau gehörte immer zu meinen Favoriten.


----------



## chris29 (3. Januar 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Als Teilnehmer sehe ich das anders. Würde mich gerne mit meinesgleichen messen, und nicht mit irgendwelchen Deutschen Meistern.
> 
> Hab zwar trotzdem keine Chance aufs Treppchen, aber zumindest eine bessere Einschätzung wo ich als Hobbylusche stehe.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du schon Recht und wir würden es auch so einteilen, wie in der Vergangenheit ja auch schon. Allerdings wollt uns unser lieber Verband 5! Komissäre vorbei schicken, für die wir natürlich auch sämtliche Spesen zu tragen hätten (Unterkunft usw.) zzgl. den (auch vom BDR) vorgegebenen Preisgeldern. Das fängt man leider auch mit der Startgebühr nicht mehr auf....


----------



## juk (3. Januar 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> Allerdings wollt uns unser lieber Verband 5! Komissäre vorbei schicken, ...



Die haben wirklich nicht alle Steine auf der Schleuder!


----------



## Vokkar (3. Januar 2013)

Moinsen,

ich will's mal so sagen: Wir versuchen mit einem zusätzlichen Rennen in HoMi die Challenge interessanter zu machen bzw. überhaupt am Leben zu halten. 
Dabei habe ich wenig Böcke:

1. Die Kosten durch Spesen für Kommissäre oder elektronische Zeitnahme oder sonst welche Forderungen des BDR in die Höhe zu treiben und mir dabei dann noch vorschreiben zu lassen wie die Finanzierung durch Startgelder oder Preisgelder auszusehen hat. Wir machen das hier mit Herzblut und ehrenamtlichen Engagement. Draufzahlen is da nicht auch noch drin.

2. Dem BDR beizutreten.

3. Die Statuten des BDR überhaupt nur durchzulesen.

...und das Ganze nur, weil der Verband durch Erpressungstrategie seiner Mitglieder versucht seinen Einflussbereich zu vergrößern.

Wenn's hilft können wir gerne ne Wertung für Lizenzfahrer anbieten, mehr ist leider nicht drin.

Was mir dabei leid tut, ist, dass das Ganze auf dem Rücken der Lizenzler ausgetragen wird, aber der Weg den der BDR wählt ist für mich inakzeptabel. 
Im Übrigen fände ich es auch ganz nahe liegend wenn von den Betroffenen eine ähnliche Diskussion auch mit dem Verband geführt würde. 
Wenn das bereits der Fall ist: Sehr gut!

Damit spreche ich ausschließlich für das neu geplante Rennen im Stadtpark von Holzminden, damit wäre die Serie für diese Fahrer ja noch nicht tot.
Ich fürchte jedoch, dass andere Veranstalter der C4MTB das ähnlich sehen.

sportiver Gruß und erfolgreichen Start in die Saison wünscht
der Vokkar


----------



## AndreZ. (5. Januar 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> Das fängt man leider auch mit der Startgebühr nicht mehr auf....



Welche bei Euch in Altenau ohnehin schon unverschämt hoch ist !!!

38,- Euronen für Kurzentschlossene ist schon heftig.
Selbst 28,- sind für Harzcup verhältnisse rekordverdächtig.
Wenn dafür wenigstens der Samstag mit drin wäre....aber der kostet ja auch extra.
Den endgültigen Todesstoß gibt einem dann nach dem Rennen die Bäckerei Mock wenn man ein Stück Kuchen und nen Kaffee kauft.

Nichts für ungut Christian, ich kann dich echt gut leiden, allerdings ist das ein Thema welches mir jedes Jahr aufs neue Schaum vor den Mund zaubert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (8. Januar 2013)

Versteh ich das grad richtig?
Lizenzfahrer, die an einem nicht BDR-Genehmigten Rennen teilnehmen, werden bestraft? 
Wie, warum, weshalb? 
Was ist da der Nutzen an einer Bestrafung?
Ich mein, die können doch Fahren, wo´se wollen.
Die Pros haben doch da sicherlich ihre eigene Klasse (z.B unsereins als Privat- und 
Schleicherbiker mit einem All-Mountain-Fully) könnte, werde und wollte eh nicht 
mit 9kg Carbon-HTs in einer Klasse gewertet.

Für die Lizenzfahrer wäre es doch nur ein Trainingslauf ohne Punktwertung. So würde
ich es sehen und mehr ist es doch nicht. 
Oder gibt es da noch weiteres im Hintergrund? Bitte um Input!

Egal, so oder so...
Ich finds wieder toll, dass es wieder mehr Rennen sind und dass die "Stadt der Düfte" 
um die Ecke mit dabei ist.


----------



## Catsoft (9. Januar 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Versteh ich das grad richtig?
> Lizenzfahrer, die an einem nicht BDR-Genehmigten Rennen teilnehmen, werden bestraft?
> Wie, warum, weshalb?
> Was ist da der Nutzen an einer Bestrafung?
> ...



Der Verband will halt sein Monopol auf dem Rücken der Lizenzler sichern ....


----------



## Vokkar (9. Januar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Der Verband will halt sein Monopol auf dem Rücken der Lizenzler sichern ....


 
So siehts wohl leider aus

Leider gibt es bereits die erste Terminänderung:
Race2Sky in Boffzen jetzt am 11.05.13 (und damit direkt vor Altenau).
Geht leider nicht anders, da der Grillplatz am geplanten Termin nicht frei war.

Grüße
V


----------



## Dirkinho (9. Januar 2013)

****, da hat meine Tochter Geburtstag!


----------



## Maracuja10 (10. Januar 2013)

Vokkar schrieb:


> So siehts wohl leider aus
> 
> Leider gibt es bereits die erste Terminänderung:
> Race2Sky in Boffzen jetzt am 11.05.13 (und damit direkt vor Altenau).
> ...



Schade, da bin ich schon in Altenau


----------



## Vokkar (12. Januar 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Schade, da bin ich schon in Altenau


 Locker bleiben, der Uwe schraubt noch an ner anderen Lösung. Die Tage gibts die neuen Infos (auch zum Bergsprint).
Also erstamal den Januar easy bleiben.
Bis dahin viel Spaß auf endlich wieder überfrorenen Wegen.

Grüße
V


----------



## neubicolt (24. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute,

gibt es schon die ein oder andere neue Erkenntnis? Auf den jeweiligen Internetseiten ist leider größtenteils noch nix zu lesen.

Mäuschen drängelt wegen Urlaubs- und Schichtplanung 

Gruß


----------



## Vokkar (24. Januar 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> gibt es schon die ein oder andere neue Erkenntnis? Auf den jeweiligen Internetseiten ist leider größtenteils noch nix zu lesen.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, ich hänge wgn der C4MTB-HP noch etwas in den Details.
Zu den Terminen: Post#1 ist eben aktualisiert.
Unsicher sind damit nur noch ob der Bergsprint stattfindet und ob wir die Genehmigung für das CC-Rennen im Stadtpark HOL bekommen steht auch noch aus (sieht bisher aber positiv aus.)

Grüße
V


----------



## neubicolt (24. Januar 2013)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hänge wgn der C4MTB-HP noch etwas in den Details.
> Zu den Terminen: Post#1 ist eben aktualisiert.
> Unsicher sind damit nur noch ob der Bergsprint stattfindet und ob wir die Genehmigung für das CC-Rennen im Stadtpark HOL bekommen steht auch noch aus (sieht bisher aber positiv aus.)
> 
> ...



Und Hellenthal am 14.04?

Gruß


----------



## Maracuja10 (24. Januar 2013)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hänge wgn der C4MTB-HP noch etwas in den Details.
> Zu den Terminen: Post#1 ist eben aktualisiert.
> Unsicher sind damit nur noch ob der Bergsprint stattfindet und ob wir die Genehmigung für das CC-Rennen im Stadtpark HOL bekommen steht auch noch aus (sieht bisher aber positiv aus.)
> 
> ...



In Dassel, Holzminden (sofern es stattfindet), Barntrup und Boffzen werde ich dabeisein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (24. Januar 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Und Hellenthal am 14.04?
> 
> Gruß


 
Mein Stand ist so, ich hoffe die Planungen laufen entsprechend.
Ich habe von Lars keine gegenteilige Info bekommen.
Sorry, dass ich nix genaueres sagen kann.

Grüße
V


----------



## Vokkar (26. Januar 2013)

Bergsprint is dabei.
Anträge laufen.
Termin steht.

Termine in Post#1 sind aktuell
C4MTB-HP ist in der Mache. Edith: Seite ist angepasst und weitestgehend fertig.

Grüße
V


----------



## Ingo24 (28. Januar 2013)

Jipie !! Endlich stehen die Termine fest.Schon alle eingetragen.


----------



## uwero (1. Februar 2013)

Wie recht Du hast Ingo! Für 2013 sind wieder alle bekannten Rennen in der C4MTB und das neue in Holzminden gibt´s auch noch dazu.

Ich finde es klasse, dass so viele Rennen stattfinden.

Nächste Woche findet die Sitzung des C4MTB-Orga-Team´s statt. Weitere News folgen dann.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ratpack (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo @ Alle!
Lange habe ich mich nicht  gemeldet, da ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen war. Nun aber die Info:
Die Planungen laufen. Im September werden wieder 8 Stunden lang "Runden gesammelt".
Wie immer durch den Barntruper Stadtwald und über den MTB-Parcours des Kinderdorfs. 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dirkinho (20. Februar 2013)

super, ich freu mich!


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (20. Februar 2013)

Seht ihr, jezt stehen die Termine alle fest und alle haben noch ca 1 1/2 Monate Zeit seine Waden zu stählen um gleich beim ersten Rennen den dicken Berg hochzustrampeln!
Gruß 
-Uwe-


----------



## Catsoft (20. Februar 2013)

ratpack schrieb:


> Hallo @ Alle!
> Lange habe ich mich nicht  gemeldet, da ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen war. Nun aber die Info:
> Die Planungen laufen. Im September werden wieder 8 Stunden lang "Runden gesammelt".
> Wie immer durch den Barntruper Stadtwald und über den MTB-Parcours des Kinderdorfs.
> Gruß Dieter



Freud mich, dass du wieder an Deck bist und das Rennen wieder stattfindet


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2013)

naja, beim ersten mal tuts ja noch nicht weh.
beim zweiten mal wirds schon ätzend.
und beim dritten mal freut man sich oben, 
dass es die nächsten 19 km nicht mehr so 
einen anstieg zu erklimmen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (20. Februar 2013)

Schön wird's erst wenn die Wiese nass und tief ist. Dagegen wird der Asphalt Anstieg zum Kinderspiel. Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter


----------



## manuel e. (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo!!
Na da freu ich mich ja, das es dieses Jahr wieder Hellental gibt. Und erst Recht auf Barntrup. Da wird wieder im Zweierteam der Kurs gerockt.

Bis dahin, Gruss Manuel.


----------



## kettenteufel (27. Februar 2013)

Darf ich als Lizensfahrer in Hellental starten?

Auch Lizensfahren machen den Sport nur als Hobby


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2013)

starten ja, aber wenn der bdr wind bekommt, dann wirst du gesperrt.

liegt also an dir, ob du das risiko eingehen möchtest.


----------



## Peter88 (27. Februar 2013)

@kettenteufel

Wenn du keinen Team gegenüber verpflichtet bist. Kannst du dich ja mit deinen 2ten Vornamen oder Kosenamen melden und die Angabe des Vereins auslassen. Ich denke das kann man ohne schlechten gewissen machen.. Versicherungsschutz oder so besteht ja eh nicht bei Hobby rennen.

Ich sehe es schon vor meinen geistigen Auge 
Jarno Kettenteufel Bakker


----------



## zett78 (27. Februar 2013)

was auch immer eine Lizens ist, lass ihn fahren!

Wenn er jedoch eine Lizenz hat, sieht das anders aus 

Oh weia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (27. Februar 2013)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Darf ich als Lizensfahrer in Hellental starten?
> 
> Auch Lizensfahren machen den Sport nur als Hobby



von mir aus


----------



## kettenteufel (28. Februar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> was auch immer eine Lizens ist, lass ihn fahren!
> 
> Wenn er jedoch eine Lizenz hat, sieht das anders aus
> 
> Oh weia



ich nix deudsch


----------



## Stronglight (28. Februar 2013)

das ist wahrscheinlich der erste oder zweite Tag an dem ich auf's Rad darf und insofern fahre ich eh in der Kaffeegruppe mit... Der BDR kann mir ja nicht vorschreiben wo ich meine Trainingsrunden absolviere von daher rolle ich einfach ohne Anmeldung mit und spende für den guten Zweck


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2013)

ja geil, bei der gruppe bin ich doch mit dabei.


----------



## Zwong (28. Februar 2013)

Das Anmeldeformular für Hellental ist noch nicht auf der Website oder?


----------



## biker1569 (9. März 2013)

Anmeldung für Hellental ist jetzt möglich !!!!


----------



## xbiker1000 (11. März 2013)

biker1569 schrieb:


> Anmeldung für Hellental ist jetzt möglich !!!!



Genau! Hier der Link für die Anmeldung bei Sportident:

http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20130414991701&w=w

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2013)

wann werden denn mal wieder leute für die startliste freigeschaltet?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

3 Fragen habe ich noch bevor die Termine in den Kalender wandern:

Auf der HP steht § 3 Wertung:

_Für die Gesamtwertung werden nur Teilnehmer gewertet, die an mindestens einem der ersten fünf Rennen teilgenommen und die Serienteilnahme bei der dortigen Anmeldung angegeben haben und Sechs von zehn Rennen kommen in die Wertung._

Hier im Forum steht nun 7 von 10 Rennen kommen in die Wertung.

Frage 1: Was stimmt nun?

Zur Anmeldung nun die Frage 2: Verstehe ich das richtig, man muss nur beim ersten Rennen angeben dass man an der Serie teilnehmen möchte und dann ist man dabei?

Frage 3: Bei den Marathonläufen werden immer nur die mittleren Distanzen in die Wertung C4MTB genommen?

Sorry für die Fragen, aber schon jetzt danke für die Antworten.

Gruß datt nimmersatt Vieh


----------



## TIGERBEAT (21. März 2013)

Zu 1: Ja, 7 von 10 kommen in die Wertung. Wenn du angibst die Challenge fahren zu wollen aber nur ein Rennen fährst stehst du trotzdem drin aber mit nur einem gewerteten Rennen.

Zu 2: Beim ersten Rennen meldest du dich mit an. Auf den anderen Rennen wirst du immer gefragt ob du gewertet werden möchtest.

Zu 3: Ja es geht außer in Barntrup beim Stundenrennen immer um die Mitteldistanz


So wars jedenfalls letztes Jahr. Ich bin auch schon gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (28. März 2013)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Zu 1: Ja, 7 von 10 kommen in die Wertung. Wenn du angibst die Challenge fahren zu wollen aber nur ein Rennen fährst stehst du trotzdem drin aber mit nur einem gewerteten Rennen.
> 
> Zu 2: Beim ersten Rennen meldest du dich mit an. Auf den anderen Rennen wirst du immer gefragt ob du gewertet werden möchtest.
> 
> ...


 
Alles richtig, die Regeln auf der C4MTB-Seite müssen wir noch anpassen. 
*Korrekt ist was hier steht!*


----------



## Vokkar (31. März 2013)

Gestern auf der Rennstrecke von Hellental...
Es wird dieses Jahr wohl ne Herausforderung in der Spur zu bleiben wenn nicht noch der Fön einsetzt.
Vielleicht sollten wir die Strecke am nächsten Wochenende nochmal abfahren, dann aber mit nem Streuwagen.
Grüße
V


----------



## TIGERBEAT (31. März 2013)

Oha das wird ja Interessant


----------



## neubicolt (31. März 2013)

Sind doch noch zwei Wochen???


----------



## Dirkinho (31. März 2013)

Oh Jungs das sieht uebel aus. Da hatte ich mit Siggi ( der Kollege auf dem Bike) an Mittwoch richtig GlÃ¼ck. Schoenen GruÃ aus Westerland mit Sonnenbrand ð


----------



## teutotrail (31. März 2013)

Tach,
da kann ich mir ja die Frage nach der aktuellen Schneehöhe im Solling sparen.


----------



## Sollingfighter (31. März 2013)

Hi Dirkinho,
Daraus schließe ich du fährst morgen nicht mit! War ne lustige Osterrunde, schade das du nicht dabei sein konntest.


----------



## Dirkinho (31. März 2013)

Nee bin erst Mittwoch zurueck. Außerdem ist das Hinterrad bei Ike. Viel Spaß dann und nicht lang machen


----------



## uwero (6. April 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Schnee auf der Strecke aus? Hat jemand Infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (7. April 2013)

Hi Uwe. War gestern in schiesshaus. War noch vereist und schneeig. Westseite sprich Burgberg war besser. Sieht maessig aus fuer Sonntag. Völker fährt morgen.  Mal abwarten was er berichtet.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (7. April 2013)

Haben uns nach einer schönen MTB-Schnee-Matsch-Runde im Lichtenberg dann von der Sonne blenden lassen und uns für Sonntag angemeldet. 

Gruß Datt Vieh und Moni


----------



## Vokkar (8. April 2013)

Noch isses totale Grütze. Hab mir gestern aufm Eis ne schöne Prellung von Hüfte und Schulter zugezogen. Strecke is teilweise unfahrbar, muss noch geschoben werden. Insgesamt unwesentlich besser als letzte Woche, aber nu soll's ja warm werden. Wenn dazu noch der versprochene Regen kommt könnt's was werden.


----------



## Dirkinho (8. April 2013)

Wird schon. Sind 17 grad angesagt. Dir erstmal gute Besserung. Biste bis Sonntag wieder fit?


----------



## Zeckenporsche (8. April 2013)

Wie viele Höhenmeter hat eine Runde eigentlich?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2013)

380 oder so.

steht auch in der ausschreibung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeckenporsche (9. April 2013)

Das steht auf der Challenge4MTB Seite


> Die C4MTB Wertung setzt sich für alle Altersklassen ab U19 aus zwei Hauptrunden a *17,6* km zusammen.


 
und das in der Ausschreibung


> Die C4MTB Wertung setzt sich für alle Altersklassen ab U19 aus zwei Hauptrunden a *20,4* km und ca. 370Hm zusammen


----------



## Vokkar (9. April 2013)

Ausschreibung stimmt:
*20,4* km und ca. 370Hm


----------



## uwero (9. April 2013)

War nochmals jemand in Schiesshaus und hat nach dem Schnee geguckt? Auf meiner "Hausrunde" ist der Schnee (obwohl er vor 2 Tagen noch z.T. 20cm hoch war) weg.

Welche Reifen fahrt Ihr?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2013)

orientier dich an den jungens aus eurem team.

maxxis maxxlite 


bontrager 29-1 hinten und racing ralph vorne.

oder hättest du da bedenken?
die abfahrt nach der verpflegung wird sicher etwas rutschig, aber sonst?


----------



## uwero (9. April 2013)

Zur Zeit habe ich tatsächlich Maxxis Flywight mit Milch drauf, aber das wird wohl nichts .....


----------



## uwero (9. April 2013)

Wenn ich mit 29" fahre werde ich wohl vorne/hinten den Racing Ralle fahren. Beim 26" wird´s vorne/hinten Rocket Ron


----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2013)

uwero schrieb:


> Zur Zeit habe ich tatsächlich Maxxis Flywight mit Milch drauf, aber das wird wohl nichts .....



profil wird eh überbewertet.
hauptsache etwas gummi rund um den felgenring.


----------



## uwero (9. April 2013)




----------



## Dirkinho (9. April 2013)

Schiesshaus hatte Sonntag noch etwas Eis und Schnee.


----------



## uwero (9. April 2013)

Sehr gut, dann dürfte es am So wohl weg sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (9. April 2013)

Absolut. Ach ja. Heya BVB


----------



## uwero (10. April 2013)

Seit wann bist Du denn Lüdenscheid-Nord-Fan?

Gut, dass ich mit Fußball nix am Hut habe.


----------



## Dirkinho (10. April 2013)

tstststs, n bisschen mehr Respekt vor dem zukünftigen Champions League Sieger 2013 ;-)

Sonntag 20 Grad, für staubigen Trails wirds nicht reichen. Fahre heute oder morgen nochmal hoch und berichte.


----------



## uwero (10. April 2013)

Ja, das wäre gut, ich überlege noch wegen der Reifen ..... die Flywight laufen gerade sooooooo gut!


----------



## Dirkinho (10. April 2013)

könnte gehen, ist ja meistens Waldautobahn mit Schotter. Nur auf dem Wurzeltrail und im Bikepark wirds eng für die Schläppchen denke ich.


----------



## uwero (10. April 2013)

Die Nobby´s in 1.8 wären auch eine leichte, schnelle Alternative ...


----------



## Dirkinho (10. April 2013)

So, bin gerade zurück aus Hellental und habe die letzten Streckennews für euch. Im Grpßen und Ganzen siehts ganz gut aus wie das erste Bild zeigt.  Zwei Passagen sind sulzig und bis Sonntag definitiv fahrbar (Richtung alte Einbecker nach dem ersten Trail, ca, 3 km nach Start). 
Die ca. 500 m lange Passage aus Bild 3 durch bzw. vor der Senke macht mir Sorgen, nahezu unfahrbar momentan, nur mit ordentlich Gegenlenken und Gerutscht:


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2013)

ist das im letzten bild eis oder vollgesogener schnee?


----------



## Dirkinho (10. April 2013)

Leider Eis aber schon etwas aufgeweicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (10. April 2013)

Sehr glatt? Besteht die Chance, dass das Eis bis So noch weg ist?

Wo befindet sich das Eis eigentlich? Ich bin So von Schießhaus nach Hellental rübergefahren. Kurz bevor man auf den Asphalt kommt lag ja noch genug Schnee. Wie sieht das denn nach der Abzweigung nach rechts (kurz vor dem Asphalt) aus?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dirkinho (10. April 2013)

Da ist alles frei. Die stelle befindet sich von schiesshaus kommend erste kreuzung links also entgegen der Fahrtrichtung ca. Nach 1,5 km. Sollte bei dem Regen aber noch größtenteils verschwinden


----------



## uwero (10. April 2013)

Danke für die Info! Hoffen wir auf Regen


----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habt ihr für nach dem Rennen, noch eine schöne ca. 40 Kilometer Runde inkl. GPS-Daten für uns?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Vokkar (11. April 2013)

Das dritte Bild war die Schiebestrecke von letztem Sonntag.
Diese Nacht deutlich über 0° und Regen.
Ich bin optimistisch was die Strecke angeht.
Jetzt müssen nur die Knochen noch mitspielen.
V


----------



## uwero (11. April 2013)

Heute morgen dürfte der Schnee nach dem Regen weg sein. Sieh zu, dass Du fit wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (11. April 2013)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Das dritte Bild war die Schiebestrecke von letztem Sonntag.
> Diese Nacht deutlich über 0° und Regen.
> Ich bin optimistisch was die Strecke angeht.
> Jetzt müssen nur die Knochen noch mitspielen.
> V



Denke auc, Boden und besonders die Wiese sind sehr tief. Liegste aufm Sofa? Wirds was Sonntag?


----------



## Stronglight (11. April 2013)

wenn die Wettervögel recht haben, wird es ein Frühlingshafter Tag mit Frühlingshaften Verhältnissen  Kurze Hose und 2 Trinkflaschen...  Schnee wird bei dem Wetter z.Zt. sicher selbst da nirgends mehr liegen.


----------



## Ingo24 (12. April 2013)

Hallo Uwe,ich habe auf eurer Internet Seite gelesen das, das Sprintrennen in Höxter ausfällt.Ist da was dran?


----------



## Stronglight (13. April 2013)

wie ist das denn nun eigentlich mit Lizenzfahrern?? Nun habe ich gehört, dass man doch teilnehmen darf  
Ich hatte mich schon drauf eingestellt nicht zu fahren da auf der Hp der erste Satz lautet: "Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Hobbyfahrer, die nicht im Besitz einer gültigen Lizenz sind."


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2013)

eigenes risiko gesperrt zu werden und eigene wertung für lizenzfahrer.

für die challenge werden nur hobbypiloten gewertet.


----------



## Stronglight (13. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ...eigene wertung für lizenzfahrer. für die challenge werden nur hobbypiloten gewertet.



na das war noch nie anders... 

Na nun überlege ich es mir noch weil ich eben auch das Startgeld nicht überwiesen haben und irgendwie keine Lust auf 5,- Nachmelde habe - erst recht nicht wenn ich eh hinterherfahre denn 2 Monate auf Sofa sitzen, gehen an einem doch nicht spurlos vorbei wie ich gestern erst wieder feststellen durfte...


----------



## uwero (13. April 2013)

Komm ruhig Marc, kannst mit in meinem Windschatten hinterherfahren, bin gerade auch nicht so fit.


----------



## uwero (13. April 2013)

Ingo24 schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,ich habe auf eurer Internet Seite gelesen das, das Sprintrennen in Höxter ausfällt.Ist da was dran?



Hallo Ingo,

ja voraussichtlich traurige Nachrichten, dass das Sprintrennen ausfallen muss. Am gleichen Tag ist in unmittelbarer Nähe der Strecke ein Reitturnier und die Autos plus Hänger parken auf unserer Strecke.

Somit haben wir keine Genehmigung erhalten.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stronglight (13. April 2013)

uwero schrieb:


> Komm ruhig Marc, kannst mit in meinem Windschatten hinterherfahren, bin gerade auch nicht so fit.


wie soll ich das denn schaffen??  Also wirklich, ich werde die Straße schon am Start hochkeuchen als wenn ich schon 3 Runden hinter mir hätte... 

ich muss mir gleich noch die Schaltung vornehmen sonst geht nix mit MTB und muss mit Crosser fahren  Oder mit meinem alten MTB, aber das ist völlig zugestaubt und hat glaube ich einen Platten...

Na ich werde mal seh'n und entscheide das wohl morgen oder heute Nacht


----------



## uwero (13. April 2013)

Stronglight schrieb:


> wie soll ich das denn schaffen??  Also wirklich, ich werde die Straße schon am Start hochkeuchen als wenn ich schon 3 Runden hinter mir hätte...
> 
> ich muss mir gleich noch die Schaltung vornehmen sonst geht nix mit MTB und muss mit Crosser fahren  Oder mit meinem alten MTB, aber das ist völlig zugestaubt und hat glaube ich einen Platten...
> 
> Na ich werde mal seh'n und entscheide das wohl morgen oder heute Nacht



Komm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (13. April 2013)

Jau Komm
Rennen sind doch das beste Training


----------



## MUD´doc (13. April 2013)

uwero schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> ja voraussichtlich traurige Nachrichten, dass das Sprintrennen ausfallen muss. Am gleichen Tag ist in unmittelbarer Nähe der Strecke ein Reitturnier und die Autos plus Hänger parken auf unserer Strecke.
> 
> ...



Na super


----------



## Timmy35 (14. April 2013)

Ich hab heute an der Strecke ein paar Bilder gemacht:

Fotos Warm-Up-Marathon


----------



## Vokkar (14. April 2013)

Mädels!
Schön wars, hier mein Rennbericht:
http://bornekamp-racing.simdif.com/rennberichte_2013.html

sportiver Gruß
V


----------



## Vokkar (14. April 2013)

uwero schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> ja voraussichtlich traurige Nachrichten, dass das Sprintrennen ausfallen muss. Am gleichen Tag ist in unmittelbarer Nähe der Strecke ein Reitturnier und die Autos plus Hänger parken auf unserer Strecke.
> 
> ...



Damit sind dann 6 von 9 Rennen in der Wertung 
Post 1 ist aktuell.

Grüße
V


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. April 2013)

Schönes Rennen - schöne Strecke - lecker Kuchen und Steak - gute Atmosphäre - WIR KOMMEN GERNE WIEDER


----------



## teutotrail (16. April 2013)

Hallo Volker,

ich habe mal euren Rennbericht gelesen und hätte da mal eine Frage:
Wann hattest du Rückenwind?


----------



## Dirkinho (16. April 2013)

Das waren Blähungen ;-)


----------



## Zeckenporsche (16. April 2013)

Gibt es noch irgendwo Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. April 2013)

Link zu den Bildern von Lars M. bei Fratzenbuch gesehen, hoffe ist i.O. das ich den Link einfach weiter teile.

KlickerdieKlack


----------



## Vokkar (17. April 2013)

teutotrail schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> 
> ich habe mal euren Rennbericht gelesen und hätte da mal eine Frage:
> Wann hattest du Rückenwind?


 
Moin, 
also in meiner Welt war am Sonntag Süd-West Wind und der kam genau parallel zur Helle durch das Tal Richtung Hellental.
Da das auch die Fahrtrichtung war nenn ich das ma Rückenwind.



			
				Dirkinho schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren Blähungen ;-)


 
Genau, und übrigens: Willkommen im Land der Senioren1

V


----------



## Dirkinho (17. April 2013)

wieso, so fühle ich mich seit Jahren ;-) 

Hattest Du gar keinen Radcomputer sondern einen Kompass am Lenker?


----------



## Vokkar (17. April 2013)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> wieso, so fühle ich mich seit Jahren ;-)
> 
> Hattest Du gar keinen Radcomputer sondern einen Kompass am Lenker?


Misst du Rückenwind mit'm Kompass?


----------



## Sollingfighter (17. April 2013)

Moin, 
Ihr macht mir Angst!


----------



## Dirkinho (17. April 2013)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Misst du Rückenwind mit'm Kompass?



Ne, aber Süd-West!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teutotrail (17. April 2013)

Dann war der SW-Wind also eine Blähung. Was gab`s denn zu Essen?


----------



## Vokkar (18. April 2013)

teutotrail schrieb:


> Dann war der SW-Wind also eine Blähung. Was gab`s denn zu Essen?


 
frach Dirk, der war hinter mir...


----------



## Dirkinho (18. April 2013)

Genau und diesmal sogar in Riechweite im Gegensatz zu sonst ;-)


----------



## Maracuja10 (19. April 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Ausschreibung für das CC Rennen in Kollerbeck?


----------



## Vokkar (19. April 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Ausschreibung für das CC Rennen in Kollerbeck?


Nicht so richtig.
Meist kommt wenige Wochen vorher hier etwas:
http://www.sv-kollerbeck.de/index.php?sid=5
Aber das einfachste ist es einfach zum Rennen zu fahren und dort anmelden.
Kostet wenig (die letzten Jahre immer 10) und Nachmeldegebühr gibt es nicht.
Grüße
V


----------



## Zeckenporsche (20. April 2013)

Wie lang wird da denn gefahren?
Starten alle Altersklassen zusammen?

Weiß jemand wo es noch mehr Fotos aus Hellental gibt? ES waren ja auch etliche Leute vom THW mit Kameras bewaffnet wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2013)

guck dir die ergebnisliste vom letzten jahr an, dann weisst du wer zusammen und wie viele runden fährt.


----------



## Vokkar (22. April 2013)

Moin,

wir sind am Samstag mal die Strecke vom Holzmindener Stafdtpark Terminator abgefahren.
Hier gibts das Ergebnis zu sehen für die, die die Strecke mal sehen wollen (auch wenn die Kameraführung nicht besonders gelungen ist
***Edith: Link wieder gelòscht***
Schöne Woche
V


----------



## Dirkinho (22. April 2013)

Klasse Video und super Sound. Ich finde, es spiegelt die abwechslungsreiche und z.T. schnelle aber auch knifflige Strecke super wider.

Grüße,

Der Einradfahrer


----------



## NoBrakeR (22. April 2013)

Hier hätte ich noch ein paar Fotos von Hellental...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sollingfighter (22. April 2013)

Hey, sieht doch noch einigermaßen gut aus. Zumindest bekommt man einen Eindruck von der Strecke.
Reicht doch!


----------



## Vokkar (22. April 2013)

Sollingfighter schrieb:


> Hey, sieht doch noch einigermaßen gut aus. Zumindest bekommt man einen Eindruck von der Strecke.
> Reicht doch!



Nenene, geht gar nicht. hab leider bei utube angklickt das video zu optimieren. jetzt ham se's kaputt gemacht. gibts mittwoch nochma neu...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. April 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Ausschreibung für das CC Rennen in Kollerbeck?



Hier kann man sich anmelden... Klick

Wenn du dann auf "weiter" klickst kommt eine Übersicht wann und auf welcher Strecke du startest.

Gruß
SBV


----------



## Vokkar (24. April 2013)

So Freunde des bewegten Bildes, 
hier mein 2. Versuch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdX5KC63WZE&feature=youtu.be
Viel Spaß beim Nachfahren.

Grüße
V

Wir sehen uns in Bad Harzburg am Sonntag...


----------



## OliverD (26. April 2013)

Schöner Film - freue mich auf Euer Haus-Rennen!

Ansonsten viel Erfolg (natürlich vor allem dem BRT) in Bad Harzburg wünscht 

Oliver


----------



## uwero (26. April 2013)

Wow, sieht "selektiv" aus. Hoffentlich ist es am Renntag trocken 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Zeckenporsche (30. April 2013)

Gibt's die Fotos die in Hellental vom Cabrio am Start und vom THW gemacht wurden eigentlich auch irgendwo zu sehen?


----------



## stevens28/2 (2. Mai 2013)

sind beim XC in kollerbeck Lizenzfahrer zugelassen?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2013)

am besten den thread durchlesen und hellental durch kollerbeck ersetzen.

beim bdr net gucken ob das rennen eingetragen ist.

ansonsten verhält es sich wie in hellental.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teutotrail (4. Mai 2013)

Habe mal eine Frage: Wozu gibt`s Lizensfahrer??


----------



## gunka (4. Mai 2013)

Warum seid ihr eigentlich nicht in der Lage, dass Rennen beim BDR anzumelden? Das kostet Peanuts, aber ihr wollt bestimmt noch die letzten Ocken selbst behalten!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2013)

dann liste die peanuts doch mal auf, wenn du genau weisst was alles bezahlt werden muss.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (4. Mai 2013)

gunka schrieb:


> Warum seid ihr eigentlich nicht in der Lage, dass Rennen beim BDR anzumelden? Das kostet Peanuts, aber ihr wollt bestimmt noch die letzten Ocken selbst behalten!




Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher. Das hat nichts damit zu tun das die Organisatoren nicht in der Lage dazu wären.


----------



## gunka (4. Mai 2013)

Ist doch ganz einfach: als offenes Lv-Rennen kostet die Anmeldung ca. 40. Die Preisgelder kann man frei festlegen, zur Not nur Hosenknöpfe und 2-3 Kommissäre kosten 35-40 p.P. plus Fahrgeld, also ca. 180-200. Nicht die Welt. Geht doch beim NRW-Cup auch. Die Zeitnahme kostet ein Vielfaches. So könnten wir als Lizenzfahrer auch fahren.


----------



## Sollingfighter (5. Mai 2013)

Na das ist ja einfach! Nein ist natürlich Unsinn was du da schreibst.
Das Orgateam der Challenge hat das Thema diskutiert und darüber abgestimmt. Aufgrund der höheren Kosten haben sich alle ausrichtenden Vereine dafür ausgesprochen nicht beim BDR zu melden. Zumal jeder Verein die Ausgaben und das finanzielle Risiko gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern rechtfertigen muss. Solch eine regionale Rennserie funktioniert sowiso nur durch den persönlichen Einsatz und das Herzblut der Organisatoren und ist weit mehr als nur ein bischen Rennstrecke absperren am Renntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teutotrail (5. Mai 2013)

> Ist doch ganz einfach: als offenes Lv-Rennen kostet die Anmeldung ca. 40. Die Preisgelder kann man frei festlegen, zur Not nur Hosenknöpfe und 2-3 Kommissäre kosten 35-40 p.P. plus Fahrgeld, also ca. 180-200. Nicht die Welt. Geht doch beim NRW-Cup auch. Die Zeitnahme kostet ein Vielfaches. So könnten wir als Lizenzfahrer auch fahren.



Beim NRW-Cup stehen auch dicke Sponsoren dahinter. Zu den 180 -200 Euronen kommen dann noch Kosten für Gebühren für Straßensperrung, Forstamt, Rotes Kreuz, Streckenposten, Gema, benutzung von Duschen,
usw.usw..... und jede menge Ärger mit Anwohnern und Jagdpächtern.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2013)

ich glaube er wollte sich nur freiwillig melden, um ein zusätzliches rennen für die challenge zu organisieren.


----------



## Vokkar (6. Mai 2013)

gunka schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach: als offenes Lv-Rennen kostet die Anmeldung ca. 40. Die Preisgelder kann man frei festlegen, zur Not nur Hosenknöpfe und 2-3 Kommissäre kosten 35-40 p.P. plus Fahrgeld, also ca. 180-200. Nicht die Welt. Geht doch beim NRW-Cup auch. Die Zeitnahme kostet ein Vielfaches. So könnten wir als Lizenzfahrer auch fahren.



D.h. die Zeitnahme soll dafùr entfallen, um das Rennen beim bdr anmelden zu können?
Falls nein läuft das wieder auf Zusatzkosten hinaus.
Außerdem ist deine Aufzählung unverbindlich und vor allem unvollständig.

Daher folgendes Angebot: Du wirst ins Orgateam aufgenommen und übernimmst die Anmeldung beim bdr inklusive des finanziellen Risikos.

Oder nich besser: Wir lassen Lizenfahrer zu und du kümmerst dich im Gegenzug darum, dass diese keine Sanktionen vom bdr befürchten müssen.
Informiere uns hier, wenn das erledigt ist.

(genervter) Gruß
V


----------



## teutotrail (6. Mai 2013)

Er könnte ja die Kommissäre beglücken und den Lizenzern die Umschläge mit den Hosenknöpfen überreichen.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. Mai 2013)

Zurück zum Urthema...

wie ist die Strecke in Kollerbeck? Wird es ein Schlammrennen oder wie ist dort der Untergrund?

Gruß Datt dicke Ding


----------



## uwero (17. Mai 2013)

Meines Erachtens wird es bislnag eher trocken sein - außer es regnet noch viel ....


----------



## Harzerbub (17. Mai 2013)

Wir haben unser Rennen beim BDR als reines Hobby Jedermann Rennen angemeldet. So das es bei Radnet auftaucht aber keine Wertung in den BDR Rennserien. Das hatte gereicht. Kosten waren ca. 70 Euronen

www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht der BDR muß sich bewegen sons t bringt er die Vereine an den Boden .

Axel


----------



## Maracuja10 (17. Mai 2013)

Och das geht doch. Dann schlägt man halt 1 auf das Startgeld und schon hat man den Mehrbetrag wieder raus und lockt so mit Sicherheit noch einige Lizenzler zusätzlich an.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. Mai 2013)

Naja, hier ein Euro und da noch einige Euros....Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum ein "Nicht-Lizenzfahrer" für Lizenzfahrer mehr bezahlen soll? Oder hat dich jemand zu deiner Lizenz gezwungen? Wenn das Startgeld nur für Lizenzfahrer angehoben wird soll es mir recht sein, aber dann höre ich euch schon wieder schreien...


----------



## Maracuja10 (17. Mai 2013)

Haste auch wieder recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (18. Mai 2013)

Harzerbub schrieb:


> Wir haben unser Rennen beim BDR als reines Hobby Jedermann Rennen angemeldet. So das es bei Radnet auftaucht aber keine Wertung in den BDR Rennserien. Das hatte gereicht. Kosten waren ca. 70 Euronen
> ...



Macht dann bei 9 Rennen in der Serie 630 â¬.
is ja nix...
AbgewÃ¤lzt auf Hobbyfahrer, damit der B*F-ing*DR seine Lizenzfahrer nicht bestraft.
Ein hervorragendes Konzept.

Zum Thema:
Kollerbeck war wider Erwarten echt geil heute, trotz eher feuchter BodenverhÃ¤ltnisse.
Und das Bornekamp Racingteam hat auch abgerÃ¤umt (Teilweise).

Bericht *hier*.
Wir sehen uns nÃ¤chste Woche in Dassel.
V


----------



## Harzerbub (19. Mai 2013)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Macht dann bei 9 Rennen in der Serie 630 .
> is ja nix...
> 
> 
> Das galt für die ganze Veranstaltung !!


----------



## Vokkar (19. Mai 2013)

Harzerbub schrieb:


> Vokkar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Macht dann bei 9 Rennen in der Serie 630 .
> ...


----------



## Zeckenporsche (20. Mai 2013)

Weiß schon jemand wo es Fotos gibt?

Für welche Zeitung war der Herr von der Presse da?


----------



## neubicolt (21. Mai 2013)

Kollerbeck war ja mal "interessant"...

Habe spontan vorbeigeschaut da ich mit Frauchen eh das WE im Harz verbringen wollte. Na ja, auf dem Weg von Hamburg nach Kollerbeck hat es quasi ununterbrochen geregnet, so dass meine Motivation schon arg angekrazt war. Nachdem ich dann die völlig eingesauten Fahrer des Rennen 2 gesehen hatte verging mir schon fast die Lust zu starten. Nach Bad Harzburg und Altenau wollte ich endlich auch mal ein Rennen bei vernünftigen Bedingungen absolvieren. Zudem sollte es ja noch weitergehen ins lange WE. Die Vorbereitung in der Woche war auch beschi**en, so dass ich eigentlich nix zu erwarten hatte.

Irgendwie bin dann doch in der Startaufstellung gelandet , wohl auch, weil es zumindest von oben trocken zu bleiben schien...wie erwartet zügiger Beginn in der ersten Runde, in der zweiten ließ das Tempo bei einigen dann aber schon nach. Tja, und dann war es soweit, auf Platz 6 oder 7 liegend musste ich nach einer blöden Bewegung in einer matschigen Kurve mit schmerzen im rechten Oberschenkel kapitulieren 

Die Strecke, eigentlich fahrtechnisch völlig simpel, hatte an dem WE doch unfreiwillig die ein oder andere technische Tücke zu bieten. Bis zum Zeitpunkt des Ausstiegs hatte sie mir aber zumindest viel Spass gemacht.

Highlight des Tages war die Taktikbesprechung des örtlichen Fußballvereins in der Dusche/Umkleidekabine ;-)

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. Mai 2013)

Uns hat Kollerbeck auch sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem die Orga, genauer gesagt das Landfrauenkuchen-Buffet. Mhmmm-war das lecker.

Die Strecke fand ich durch den Schlamm doch schon recht anspruchsvoll aber genau so soll es ja auch sein.

Nächstes Jahr, wenn der Termin passt, sehr gerne wieder.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2013)

ich war zwar nicht da, kenne die strecke aber aus den vorjahren.
wenn du das schon als anspruchsvoll ansiehst, dann wird dir dassel am kommenden sonntag sicher noch mehr spaß machen.


----------



## neubicolt (21. Mai 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich war zwar nicht da, kenne die strecke aber aus den vorjahren.
> wenn du das schon als anspruchsvoll ansiehst, dann wird dir dassel am kommenden sonntag sicher noch mehr spaß machen.



Ich glaube das "durch den Schlamm" zählt bei dieser Aussage. Denn an sich bietet die Strecke sonst ja keinerlei fahrtechnischen Anspruch...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2013)

sind doch nur feldwege und etwas straße.

am sonntag gibts trails und richtige waldwege. 
das wird spaßig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. Mai 2013)

Es war nur der Schlamm gemeint  , anspruchsvoll war danach die Ardennen Trophy. 664 Starter Langstrecke 227 im Ziel gewertet und wir sind durchgekommen. Yeaha


----------



## knarfyleo (22. Mai 2013)

Der Link zum Rennen in Dassel hier bei Challenge4mtb:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=633052


----------



## knarfyleo (22. Mai 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Ich glaube das "durch den Schlamm" zählt bei dieser Aussage. Denn an sich bietet die Strecke sonst ja keinerlei fahrtechnischen Anspruch...



Dann kommt nach Dassel, es gilt die Aussage "schwerstes Rennen der Serie" !!


----------



## knarfyleo (23. Mai 2013)

*Achtung, Achtung!!!* Wegen der extremem Wetter und Streckenverhältnisse gibt es beim *Dasseler Schäferwerk-Marathon* eine Streckenänderung. In der Senke vor der Himmelsleiter links runter den geschotterten Forstweg, vorbei am Grillplatz und Schützenhaus. Die Änderung war notwendig, weil die Abfahrt auf dem Kamm einem Sumpf gleicht und nur schieben möglich ist.


----------



## Dirkinho (23. Mai 2013)

schade, damit ist ein Highlight weg. Planung für Holzminden laufen auf vollen Touren, besseres Wetter ist auch bestellt, wobei die Strecke auch bei Regen gut zu befahren ist.

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung:  http://www.radsport-hochsolling.de/rennen/


----------



## bikerace (23. Mai 2013)

Ich denke die Streckenänderung ist sinnvoll, der schwere Anstieg zur Himmelsleiter ist sehr sehr schwer  zu fahren und im oberen Bereich waren in den letzten Tagen einige Forstfahrzeuge auf der Strecke.

Auf der  Ausweichstrecke kann  richtig Tempo gebolzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeckenporsche (24. Mai 2013)

Die ersten beiden Rennen bin ich gefahren.
Ist das ein Problem für die Challangewertung, wenn ich in Dassel nicht vorangemeldet bin?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2013)

nein


----------



## bikerace (24. Mai 2013)

Zeckenporsche schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden Rennen bin ich gefahren.
> Ist das ein Problem für die Challangewertung, wenn ich in Dassel nicht vorangemeldet bin?


 
ist kein Problem. In jedem Rennen der Challenge kannst Du Dich am selben Tag noch anmelden. Siehe jeweilige Ausschreibungen der Rennen.


----------



## Vokkar (26. Mai 2013)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> schade, damit ist ein Highlight weg...



Wo warste denn??? Dassel hatte heute auch so genug Highlights 

Ich fand die Streckenänderungen heute extrem sinnvoll und umsichtig vom Veranstalter. Ebenso die Verkürzung auf 3 Runden wovon ich die letzten Abfahrten ohne Bremsen gefahren bin.
Und ich war nicht der Einzige dem die Bremsen durchgegangen sind.

Weiter geht's dann in 2 Wochen am 8.6. in Holzminden, so wie's aussieht bei Regen und im Schlamm, Geht dieses Jahr wohl leider nicht anders.

V


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Mai 2013)

probleme mit den bremsen?
das kommt davon wenn man 3 runden mit einer schleifenden vorderradbremse fährt.





die scheibe habe ich mir noch nicht angeguckt.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (26. Mai 2013)

Ich war auch einer von denen mit ohne Bremse.


----------



## Dirkinho (26. Mai 2013)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Wo warste denn??? Dassel hatte heute auch so genug Highlights
> 
> Ich fand die Streckenänderungen heute extrem sinnvoll und umsichtig vom Veranstalter. Ebenso die Verkürzung auf 3 Runden wovon ich die letzten Abfahrten ohne Bremsen gefahren bin.
> Und ich war nicht der Einzige dem die Bremsen durchgegangen sind.
> ...



Familie war angesagt. Ich habe dich langsam als regenbringer in Verdacht. Immer wenn du fährst schifft es das Wochenende. Bin gestern Stadtpark im Regen gefahren. Geile Strecke. Die Wiese hat's in sich erst recht bei dem Wetter. Wie habt ihr abgeschnitten ?


----------



## Vokkar (26. Mai 2013)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Ich war auch einer von denen mit ohne Bremse.



Deswegen sind bei H&S grad fast alle Beläge ausverkauft...


----------



## TIGERBEAT (26. Mai 2013)

Naja meine Beläge waren schon zur Hälfte runter und neue hab ich schon hier.

Lustig wars trotzdem. Strecke war meiner Meinung nach gut zu befahren trotz des Wetters. Bikewash und Duschen hat zügig geklappt.

Leider hats für ein gutes Ergebnis bei mir nicht gereicht nachdem in der dritten Runde auch die vordere Bremse weg war.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (26. Mai 2013)

Die Putzfrau in den Duschen hat mein Mitleid!!!

Wir fanden es richtig schön in Dassel. Lecker Kuchen, Salate, Grillzeugs und jede Menge gut gelaunter Menschen.
Das Rennen, nach den Ardennen eine Wohltat  mit seinen eigenen Herausforderungen. 
Bremsen bei Moni sind v+h komplett runter. Immerhin 3 Ausfahrten gehlaten 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (27. Mai 2013)

Na Männer, da kann ich locker mithalten! Nach 2 Runden hat´s mir den belag von der Platte gezogen, danach hat die Scheibe die Feder gewickelt.

Die letzte Runde bin ich nur mit Vorderradbremse gefahren und das Hinterrad drehte sich auch nicht mehr vernünftig ....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Vokkar (27. Mai 2013)

uwero schrieb:


> Na Männer, da kann ich locker mithalten! Nach 2 Runden hat´s mir den belag von der Platte gezogen, danach hat die Scheibe die Feder gewickelt.
> 
> Die letzte Runde bin ich nur mit Vorderradbremse gefahren und das Hinterrad drehte sich auch nicht mehr vernünftig ....
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 
So wie's aussieht hat's überwiegend Avids betroffen.
Beläge hatte ich gar keine mehr, zum Glück ging's mit "Hackenbremse" ohne Verlust des Holzplatzes.
Die Beläge am VR waren funkelnagelneu, waren wohl nicht die besten Bedingungen zum Einbremsen...


----------



## TIGERBEAT (27. Mai 2013)

So, Scheiben und Beläge sind neu. Dann wollen wir mal auf besseres Wetter für Holzminden hoffen


----------



## knarfyleo (27. Mai 2013)

Vokkar schrieb:


> So wie's aussieht hat's überwiegend Avids betroffen.
> Beläge hatte ich gar keine mehr, zum Glück ging's mit "Hackenbremse" ohne Verlust des Holzplatzes.
> Die Beläge am VR waren funkelnagelneu, waren wohl nicht die besten Bedingungen zum Einbremsen...



Ich bin ja die Besenrunde nach euch gefahren, aber meine Belege der Formular one Vorne hat es in der einen Runde auch komplett zerlegt!!

Nicht auszudenken, wir hätten nicht verkürzt und die Hälfte der Trails rausgenommen....


----------



## ktmdriver (27. Mai 2013)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> So, Scheiben und Beläge sind neu. Dann wollen wir mal auf besseres Wetter für Holzminden hoffen


Hut ab, 
vor allen, die gefahren sind, die meisten hatten echt noch ein Lächeln im Gesicht ->   so in etwa!.
Wenn jemand seine alten oder defekten Bremsscheiben los werden will, wir benötigen noch Bremsscheiben für die Pokale 2014 >> also nicht wegwerfen sondern kurz melden.
vielen Dank  !!!


----------



## NoBrakeR (27. Mai 2013)

Super Idee mit dem Hinweis auf die Bremsscheibenspende!

Hier erste Fotos: https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042/8SchaferwerkMTBMarathon?feat=email#

Dank an alle unerschrockenen Regen- und Matschtrotzer!!!

Ralph


----------



## Zeckenporsche (27. Mai 2013)

Tolle Pokale übrigens!


----------



## NoBrakeR (27. Mai 2013)

Ägypten?


----------



## NoBrakeR (27. Mai 2013)

Ach...die Zeitverschiebung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (27. Mai 2013)

Vokkar, Foto 81 sieht ja total nach Spaß aus ;-) Harte Sau


----------



## salatbauchvieh (28. Mai 2013)

Da haben die 2 mal wieder wirklich gute Bilder gemacht. Wirklich super das hier auch bei schlechtem Wetter Bilder gemacht werden.


----------



## knarfyleo (28. Mai 2013)

die ersten Fotos aus Dassel:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=633052
 viel Spass 

Ohh, hatte Ralph ja schon gepostet


----------



## Vokkar (28. Mai 2013)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Vokkar, Foto 81 sieht ja total nach Spaß aus ;-) Harte Sau


 
... sagte der Sofaman und verlangte nach Marshmallows für seine heiße Schokolade...

Ich lächle halt mehr nach innen, subkutan sozusagen.


----------



## Dirkinho (28. Mai 2013)

von wegen Sofa, habe den Stadtpark durchpflügt. Die anaerobe Schwelle muß nach oben!


----------



## Dirkinho (31. Mai 2013)

Moin,

die Anmeldung zum Stadtpark Terminator ist längst offe, wir vermissen noch Starter!!! Wetter wird geil, Strecke sowieso, besonders die kurzen und knackigen Anstiege habens in sich. Da man keinen Thytmus fahren kann und die Strecke sich spätestens alle 300 m ändert wird´s abwechslungsreich. 
Und die mitgebrachten Zuschauer können super die Fahrer am Grillplatz vorbeiheizen sehen!

Here we go:

http://www.rennen.radsport-hochsolling.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teutotrail (31. Mai 2013)

Habe mich angemeldet. Wie Geil wird das Wetter denn?? Wie bei den letzten 3 Rennen ????


----------



## Dirkinho (31. Mai 2013)

Also angeblich über 20 Grad und Sonne. Aber wer glaubt schon der Vorhersage? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-)


----------



## NoBrakeR (3. Juni 2013)

Ein paar Sätze Fotos von Dassel habe ich noch: 

Das Fotostudio Sichtweisen aus Einbeck hat an beiden Veranstaltungstagen schöne Fotos gemacht und ins Netz gestellt. Dazu auf "Kunden-Login" klicken und einloggen mit "Sollinglauf30", Kennwort "lauf13" (Schreibweise genau beachten). Zwischen den Fotos kann man außer mit der Maus auch mit den Pfeiltasten hin- und herschalten.
http://www.fotostudio-sichtweisen.de/

Außerdem: https://picasaweb.google.com/100122...arathonDassel2013?authuser=0&feat=directlink#


----------



## Vokkar (5. Juni 2013)

teutotrail schrieb:


> Habe mich angemeldet. Wie Geil wird das Wetter denn?? Wie bei den letzten 3 Rennen ????



Ich kann's gar nicht fassen, seit Samstag kein Regen und allerallerallerbeste Aussichten.
Leute schmeißt die Regenjacken wech, baut die dunklen Gläser in die Brillengestelle und meldet Euch an, wer weiß schon wie's in Willingen oder gar Neuhaus wird. Der Terminator wird *DAS* Sommerrennen dieses Jahr!

V


----------



## teutotrail (7. Juni 2013)

Das ist ja geil !!! Die Farbe  meiner Beine passt zu eurem Plakat.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (8. Juni 2013)

Sehr gutes Rennen. Strecke hat mir gefallen


----------



## Ingo24 (8. Juni 2013)

Super Rennen,tolle Organisation.Hoffentlich gibt es das Rennen nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Dirkinho (8. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Blumen. Das Feedback war sehr positiv und ich denke, wir werden alles daran setzen das Rennen zu etablieren. Unser Ziel waren minimum 80 Starter. Das haben wir mir knapp über 100 locker erreicht. Das motiviert für nächstes Jahr. Dank gebührt allen Helfern, Fahrern und Zuschauern, die für eine tolle Atmosphäre und klasse MTB Sport gesorgt haben.

Fotos dann demnächst


----------



## Rumas (9. Juni 2013)

Nette Veranstaltung mit einer schönen Strecke und endlich mal gutem Wetter. Wäre schön wenn es das Rennnen nächstes Jahr wieder geben würde.

Fotos ... ich bin in einer Stunde noch nie so oft fotografiert worden


----------



## Vokkar (9. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback.
Uns hat der Tag auch viel Spaß gemacht, Stimmung war super und vor allem: Trocken und warm.
Fürs nächste Jahr müssen wir mal schauen, insbesondere die Organisation müssen wir auf mehr Schultern verteilen.
Erste Bilder findet ihr *hier*
An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Andrea und Markus für ihre unermüdliche Motivation in Sachen Sportfotografie.
Bis später dann und viel Spaß in Driburg.
V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mastesse (9. Juni 2013)

Super Strecke, hat mal richtig Bock gemacht!


----------



## OliverD (10. Juni 2013)

Das Rennen / die Strecke hatte fÃ¼r mich den bisher meisten Flow in diesem Jahr zu bieten. Auch die AtmosphÃ¤re drum herum war sehr nett. Insgesamt eine klasse Veranstaltung â freue mich auf 2014!!!


----------



## teutotrail (11. Juni 2013)

Die Bergsprintstecke ist frisch geputz, die Pferdetritte sind plattgekloppt und
die letzen Matschlöcher trockengelegt. Vieleicht bastel ich noch einen kleinen
Trail. Machmal kann man Schneisen von Forstmaschienen auch mal gebrauchen.


----------



## Vokkar (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo Challengeinteressierte,
Ich habe mal meine Mitschnitte vom Rennen im Stadtpark hochgeladen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMIOP8YIWJI&feature=youtu.be

Viel Spaß damit und viel Erfolg in Driburg.
Gruß
V


----------



## ratpack (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo!
So, nun ist die Anmeldung für das 8-Std.-Rennen "A Hard Day's Work" freigeschaltet:
Mehr dazu gibt es hier: www.wekido-ratpack.de
Kette rechts!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Zeckenporsche (5. Juli 2013)

Mit welcher Adresse muss man denn das Navi für den Marathon in Neuhaus Füttern?
Wenn man nach Haus des Gastes googelt findet man gar nichts.
Start für die Challenge ist dann ja um 9 uhr


----------



## Dirkinho (5. Juli 2013)

Versuch mal Lindenstraße. Gruss


----------



## Peter88 (6. Juli 2013)

Zeckenporsche schrieb:


> Mit welcher Adresse muss man denn das Navi für den Marathon in Neuhaus Füttern?
> Wenn man nach Haus des Gastes googelt findet man gar nichts.
> Start für die Challenge ist dann ja um 9 uhr


Außer du bist jünger als 17 Jahre


----------



## salatbauchvieh (7. Juli 2013)

Der Besuch im Hochsolling hat uns gut gefallen - vom Kletterpark bis zum Rennen - vom Kuchen bis zur super leckeren Bolognese 

Schade das die C4MTB nun in die Sommerpause geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (12. August 2013)

AHDW 8h-Rennen Barntrup fällt aus:
Folgende Mail hat mich heute erreicht:

_"Leider müssen wir euch mitteilen, dass das 8 Std.-Rennen "A Hard Day's Work" aus
organisatorischen Gründen nicht stattfindn kann.
Wir bedauern dies sehr, da wir uns in diesem Jahr wieder auf die Ausrichtung
gefreut hatten,  sehen aber leider keine andere Möglichkeiten.
Wir hoffen Ihr seid nicht zu sehr enttäuscht.
Solltet Ihr schon das Startgeld überwiesen haben, so werden wir es umgehend auf
Euer Konto zurück überweisen."_

Schade eigentlich.
Was das für die Anzahl der Streichergebnisse muss ich erstmal prüfen, melde mich dazu nochma.
Gruß
V


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. August 2013)

Das ist ja schade


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2013)

dann muss ich jetzt wohl mal gucken, ob ich noch in der startliste für den p-weg gelistet bin.


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. August 2013)

Schade, da wollten wir im 3er fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2013)

soo, ich fahre dann wohl den p-weg marathon.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (12. August 2013)

Wirklich schade, haben uns schon so darauf gefreut. Sogar extra Urlaub eingetragen um danach noch ein bissel in der Gegend zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (12. August 2013)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Wirklich schade, haben uns schon so darauf gefreut. Sogar extra Urlaub eingetragen um danach noch ein bissel in der Gegend zu bleiben.



Kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Vokkar (15. August 2013)

In die Wertung kommen nunmehr *6* von 8 Rennen.
Post #1  ist wieder aktuell.
Wir sehen uns in Detmold.
Gruß
V


----------



## biker1569 (24. August 2013)

oki doki 

http://www.bikesportlippe.de/3stundendetmold.html


----------



## Zeckenporsche (24. August 2013)

Vokkar schrieb:


> In die Wertung kommen nunmehr *6* von 8 Rennen.


 
Jetzt doch wieder 6? es war doch schon auf 5 geändert worden....


----------



## Vokkar (24. August 2013)

Zeckenporsche schrieb:


> Jetzt doch wieder 6? es war doch schon auf 5 geändert worden....


Jou, ging n bisschen hin und her.
Sorry dafür.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. August 2013)

Zurück zu den Dingen die vor der Tür stehen... 3 Std. von Detmold... wir freuen uns


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2013)

wie herum wird gefahren?


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wie herum wird gefahren?



start -> ziel


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2013)

ha ha, sören.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. August 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> start -> ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenteufel (27. August 2013)

kann jemand was zur strecke in Detmold sagen?


----------



## Zeckenporsche (30. August 2013)

Ich hab mich Dienstag Abend Online gemeldet, Mittwoch Nachmittag Überwiesen, allerdings noch gar keine Rückmeldung bekommen. Nichtmal ne Mail...

Die e-mail Adresse die auch der C4MTB steht gibt es scheinbar nicht


----------



## Vokkar (2. September 2013)

Schön wars gestern in Detmold.
Hier mein Bericht zum Thema:
http://bornekamp-racing.simdif.com/rennberichte_2013.html

Wann gibts Bilder von diesem hervorragenden Tag?

Grüße 
V


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. September 2013)

wie rum seit ihr gefahren :
start -> ziel oder
ziel -> start ?


----------



## Vokkar (2. September 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie rum seit ihr gefahren :
> start -> ziel oder
> ziel -> start ?


 

Ja!


----------



## teutotrail (2. September 2013)

Ich habe mir leider bei einem kleinen Sturz ohne "Aua" das Schaltauge verbogen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. September 2013)

@hoerman2201 : Fahr lieber mal wieder mit und sabbel hier nicht die Leute voll


----------



## Vokkar (3. September 2013)

Meldung für den Serienschluss in Boffzen is online:
*KLICK*
Im Anschluss dann die Siegerehrung für die Serie und hoffentlich das ein oder andere Pläuschchen.
Bis zum 21.
V


----------



## thorak (4. September 2013)

Moin,
wieviel hm kommen denn auf den 42km in boffzen zusammen.
Kennt jemand die Strecke und würde hier kurze Info geben.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (4. September 2013)

HM weiss ich nicht, aber eine Highspeed Runde.
Zwei Anstiege ,1-2 Trails, Rest Schotter/Waldwege und flach...
Hatte letztes Jahr einen 25er Schnitt.

Bei Start/Ziel ist es was verwinkelter, so ein bischen CC mässig, aber nicht sehr technisch...


----------



## Zeckenporsche (4. September 2013)

Das klingt schonmal gut.


----------



## MyBullsAndMe (8. September 2013)

Hallo!

Ich begleite Eure Rennserie in diesem Jahr nun schon seit dem 2. Rennen, d.h. ich war immer als Vater, Betreuer, Techniker, Fotograf, Filmemacher und vor allem begeisterter Zuschauer dabei. Egal bei welchem Wetter, es war und ist stets eine Freude zu sehen, Euch bei den doch recht verschiedenen Wettkämpfen zu begleiten.

Vor einigen Tagen kam mir (endlich) die Idee, eine Auswahl der Bilder, die ich bei den 3 Stunden von Detmold machte, Euch, den Aktiven zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Meine emails an Bikesport-Lippe liefen scheinbar bislang ins Leere, oder aber die beiden von mir verwendeten email-Adressen werden nur von Zeit zu Zeit mal gecheckt.

Wie dem auch sei, stelle ich Euch den Link nun gerne hier im Forum zur Verfügung.

https://picasaweb.google.com/116692...authkey=Gv1sRgCPbx3s_2uqT-1wE&feat=directlink

Ich hoffe, die Bilder gefallen Euch. Wir sehen uns dann bald in Boffzen.

LG


----------



## Duala (8. September 2013)

Tolle Fotos, Danke!


----------



## Vokkar (8. September 2013)

MyBullsAndMe schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich begleite Eure Rennserie in diesem Jahr nun schon seit dem 2. Rennen, d.h. ich war immer als Vater, Betreuer, Techniker, Fotograf, Filmemacher und vor allem begeisterter Zuschauer dabei. Egal bei welchem Wetter, es war und ist stets eine Freude zu sehen, Euch bei den doch recht verschiedenen Wettkämpfen zu begleiten.
> ...



Hallo unbekannter Vater, Betreuer, Techniker, Fotograf, Filmemacher und vor allem begeisterter Zuschauer.

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Bilder.
Schön mal solches Feedback zu bekommen und dadurch mal die Gelegenheit zu haben einem Zuschauer Danke zu sagen für den Support an der Strecke., während eines Rennens ist das ob der vorherrschenden Hektik und prinzipbedingten Zeitnot immer etwas schwierig.
Dann also bis zum 21.09. in Boffzen.

Gruß
V


----------



## Domme02 (9. September 2013)

Ich glaube hier hat Dieter noch gar keine Werbung gemacht: Spenden"lauf" für eine DKMS Typisierungsaktion im Wekido Barntrup: http://www.rund-ums-rad.info/challenger-4mtb-typisierungsaktion/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (11. September 2013)

Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle fit für das letzte Rennen der C4MTB in diesem Jahr! Die Anmeldung zum Race to Sky in Boffzen findet Ihr bei www.sportident.com oder über www.wassersport-hoexter.de

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## Dirkinho (11. September 2013)

Hi Uwe,

ist eingelocht. Hoffentlich wirds n bissl wärmer. Bis die Tage dann!


----------



## uwero (11. September 2013)

He, keine Sorge, es sind Sonne und ca. 20° angesagt!!!!


----------



## Dirkinho (11. September 2013)

es geht doch nix über die total sichere 16 Tage Vorschau auf Wetter.com ;-)


----------



## uwero (11. September 2013)

Siehst Du! Guter Junge! Gruß Uwe


----------



## Girl (12. September 2013)

Das eine Runde 10,7km hat hab ich rauslesen können aber wieviel Höhenmeter oder ein Höhenprofil wären super oder vielleicht sogar einen GPS Track.

Danke


----------



## uwero (12. September 2013)

.... schick mir bitte mal Deine Mailadresse, Danke!


----------



## uwero (19. September 2013)

Bestes Wetter für das letzte Rennen der Challenge4MTB gemeldet! Anmeldungen sind bis heute Abend, Nachmeldungen bis zum Renntag möglich.


----------



## Vokkar (21. September 2013)

*Nu isse vorbei die C4MTB 2013.*

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer!
Vielen Dank an alle Zuschauer!
Vielen Dank an alle Fotografen!
Vielen Dank an alle Helfer bei den Rennen!
Vielen Dank an alle Eltern, die ihre Kinder zu den Rennen gefahren haben!
Vielen Dank an alle Freundinnen, Freunde, Ehefrauen und Ehemänner, die die Fahrer rausgelassen haben!
Und vielen Dank an alle, die mir grad nicht einfallen!

War n schönes Rennjahr und die Ergebnissliste zeigt, dass wir uns im Vergleich zum Vorjahr deutlich gesteigert haben. Die Punkte waren in diesem Jahr deutlich schwerer einzufahren.

2014 heißt es dann hoffentlich auch wieder: "_Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradsports, wir hams geschafft!_"

Wir sehen uns dann wieder in diesem Forum.

Bis dahin euch allen einen schönen Herbst, frohes Fest und guten Rutsch.

(wenn wir uns nicht noch in Langenberg sehen).

Mit sportivem Gruß

V


----------



## MyBullsAndMe (21. September 2013)

Hallo liebe C4MTBler,

vielen Dank für die tolle Serie 2013 und den durch und durch gelungenen Abschluss heute beim "Race To Sky" in Boffzen.

Wie zuletzt für die "3 Stunden von Detmold" möchte ich Euch auch heute einen Link zum meinem Picasa-Album bekannt geben.

https://picasaweb.google.com/116692...authkey=Gv1sRgCO6o-5ua0qSLpwE&feat=directlink 

Ich hoffe, die meisten von Euch "erwischt" zu haben, und dass Euch die Bilder gefallen, auch wenn einigen etwas Schärfe fehlt.

Allen, die noch das ein oder andere Rennen in 2013 fahren, wünsche ich Zieleinfahrten ohne Sturz und/oder sonstige Defekte.

Ich hoffe auf eine neue C4MTB-Serie in 2014 und darauf, dass MyBullsAndMe dann vielleicht auch mal trainiert genug sind um sich mit Euch Helden zu messen.

Bis denne, alles Gute,

Euer Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (22. September 2013)

Sehr schöne Fotos, danke!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. September 2013)

Eine sehr schöne Serie in einer sehr schönen Landschaft. 

2014 gerne wieder und danke für eure Mühen!


----------



## uwero (25. September 2013)

Hier gibt es Pressebilder von Race to Sky 2013, von Michaela Bast:

http://bilder.nw-news.de/mountainbike-rennen_race_to_sky_in_boffzen/64/1136852/1136852.html


----------



## Vokkar (18. November 2013)

Moinsen,
die Planungen gehen voran!

Für 2014 wollen wir die Serie hier betreuen.

*Klick*

Grüße
V


----------

